# Absinthe



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Anyone ever try this liquor? I am thinking of buying a bottle.. You have to pour ice water over a sugar cube to tame it down.. This was drank by a lot of famous artists in the past and has a reputation as giving a kind of drug induced high.. In the past was illegal in the US until just recently.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a lot like Ouzo. It's very heavy on the anise.

As far as the halucinogens, well, that's a bit of a myth. In order to consume enough of the wormword to have an effect on you, you'd have long since been dead from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

When was it made legal? I don't follow such things. I can say, I've always been intrigued by this stuff but have never tried it due to it's illegal status, and from what I've heard it's effects were not worth trying to get it illegally. To me anyhow.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

The active ingredient in Absenth is Thujone or better known as "wormwood"..
Yes Absenth is legal in the US but it does not contain the same levels of thujone as the good absenth(in US it must be less that 10ppm or better known as thujone free)... Think of it as its younger weaker brother... The best is said to come from the Chzeh Republic. After all that is where it was originally invented. The good/real stuff is not cheap and contains 34-35PPM thujone. Hope this helps.

Here read this.
Absinthe-Thujone-List - Absinthe-Taste-List


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

This place makes some great Absinthe - St. George Spirits - St. George Absinthe Verte

Very tasty poured in with some crushed ice. Also try yourself an old school cocktail of a Sazerac- Sazerac - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Best regards, tony


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> When was it made legal? I don't follow such things. I can say, I've always been intrigued by this stuff but have never tried it due to it's illegal status, and from what I've heard it's effects were not worth trying to get it illegally. To me anyhow.


if you google it you should be able to find some info...

a few months ago, for whatever reason, I was looking for some after seeing it in some movie. Probably Sherlock Holmes or something... intrigued as to what it is, wanting to try it, etc, I read up on Absinthe quite extensively that night. From when it became legal, the difference between, fact American version are dummied down, wormwood, etc. However it's still quite expensive even for the crappy American stuff & the few online liquor shops I came across I couldn't order from anyway because I live in Michigan. Apparently you can't ship liquor into MI. I was tempted to, and possible will eventually have a bottle shipped to a friend in WI and have him bring him it up or pick it up myself just because I am intrigued, curious, and would like to try it....


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Wouldn't it be easier to drop an acid and get f-ed up? I mean if that's what you're trying to achieve. Just saying...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tman said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to drop an acid and get f-ed up? I mean if that's what you're trying to achieve. Just saying...


That would be a little far out... lol
But in all seriousness I have heard and read numerous places that thujone produces the same effects as weed... and it is more like a drunken stoned state.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> That would be a little far out... lol
> But in all seriousness I have heard and read numerous places that thujone produces the same effects as weed... and it is more like a drunken stoned state.


yeah from what I've read it's more rumor & rubbish than fact that absinthe actually causes you to "trip" when drinking it. It's more of a drunken high than a hallucination trip. I'm sure I'll never have the chance to test the market since I'll never make it to a country that has the real deal.  honestly I think it's just another one of those things that really isn't all that bad but found itself on the banned list...


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah. From all the stuff I read, it's more about the allure of the "forbidden fruit" syndrome than anything else. The drink itself doesn't really do anything but get you drunk.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

On www.smokinghotcigarchick.com Theresa pairs some Absinthe with a HL Candela. Didn't get much from the review - didn't think it was a good one - but it was an interesting concept.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Moved to Food Wine and Drink


----------



## J-P (Oct 29, 2010)

I've had it more then once and no matter the place it came from or the supposed quality of it did I ever experience all the things that people claim you could.

Or I did and my life has all been a hallucination since....huh there's a thought that would explain some things. :hippie:


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I purchased a bottle of Pernod about a year ago. Went ahead and purchased the absinthe paraphernalia (glasses and spoons). Tried it once, did not care much for it and haven't tried it again. 

The stuff has 60% alc. by volume so it is strong. The anisse-like flavor, at least in my taste, makes it not very pallatable. Did not get a high from it either.


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had it & currently have a bottle in my bar. I've had it the way you're supposed to, mixed with sugar & water, it was OK I guess, then one night hanging out with friends, enjoying some good smokes (go figure) they wanted to try it so I got it out & went to mix it up, they looked at me like I was crazy but tried it & weren't too impressed so they said "pour us a shot," no sugar, no water, just straight. Well I couldn't be shown up so I tried it that way, I'll say that I honestly like it straight rather than mixed the way you're "supposed" to have it. So now, if you want Absinthe in our house it comes straight, unless you need the "training wheels." The bottle I have is Absente, Absinthe Refined & it's 110 proof, it's out of France. I bought mine at a store called Total Wine.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Sarge said:


> yeah from what I've read it's more rumor & rubbish than fact that absinthe actually causes you to "trip" when drinking it. It's more of a drunken high than a hallucination trip. I'm sure I'll never have the chance to test the market since I'll never make it to a country that has the real deal.  honestly I think it's just another one of those things that really isn't all that bad but found itself on the banned list...


This is exactly correct. What you buy in the U.S. is not what you can buy overseas. In fact, what you buy overseas is not what people drank in the 1800s- it is now much weaker.

Also, I will help bust a myth per se (I have drank a fair share of the "real stuff," and I did a lot of research on it a couple years ago). Absinthe does not make you hallucinate. The wormwood actually effects your eyes' ability to dilate, which makes light appear differently than it should. This results in "steams of light." For instance, when looking at a light bulb the light almost appears as if it is in beams as apposed to evenly distributed. However, as said previously, it is really the high alcohol content that gets you.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Drank it in Europe a few times at a few different places... I didn't care for it, thought it had a serious liquorice flavor that I didn't care for. I beleive I drank it with seltzer.


----------

